# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 03-06-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 26-05-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Ankese" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga Delphin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18683

Titulli: "Erion Bracja  i ZP-se" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18682

Titulli: "Varr pa emer" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18679

Titulli: "per te gjithe ata qe perdorin SAUND FORGE 6" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga K19)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18673

Titulli: "Ana e panjohur e qeverisë &quot;demokratike&quot; të Fan Nolit" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18672

Titulli: "6 fletarreste drejt Londrës, për ish drejtues të SHIK-ut të larguar nga vendi" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18670

Titulli: "Miresevini ne forumin &quot;Ankesat tuaja per stafin&quot;" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga Ingenuous)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18667

Titulli: "Rriten pensionet per 555 mije pensionist" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18665

Titulli: "Kush ka te drejte Feja apo Shkenca" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18664

Titulli: "dy sisteme operative?" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga Calexico)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18663

Titulli: "Si te jeni sa me te shendetshem." (postuar 03-06-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18661

Titulli: "Program indeximi me aftesi ilustrimi grafik te sfondit" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18656

Titulli: "Fluturimi: Natyra dhe Shkenca" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Iliri88)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18655

Titulli: "Perkthime ne cdo gjuhe te botes" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18649

Titulli: "Grupi 403" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Calexico)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18648

Titulli: "Ku i gjen parate Xhoana nano?" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18645

Titulli: "Nje pyetje kisha!" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga HANNIBAL2003)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18639

Titulli: "Interviste me Odeta Katundin: &quot;E verteta mbi ndarjen e grupit Mister&quot;" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18637

Titulli: "Per shendetin e dhembeve!" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18636

Titulli: "Spektri: A ka bamiresi ne Shqiperi?" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18635

Titulli: "Jam ngrohte mes jush." (postuar 02-06-2003 nga angel82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18634

Titulli: "Java programmers!" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18632

Titulli: "Kerkese per AOp" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga SKAY-WOCKER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18631

Titulli: "Nje ndihme e vogel...ju lutem" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Force-Intruder)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18630

Titulli: "Regjistri dhe editimi i tij (9x,me,nt,xp)" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Force-Intruder)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18629

Titulli: "Xhemal Mato per Mjedisin" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18627

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjitheve." (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Hi-Lighter)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18625

Titulli: "Me shume se ankese nje sqarim i paarritur" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga arli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18624

Titulli: "Problematikat shqiptare????????" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga darkman)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18621

Titulli: "140 euro per nje student qe duhet te rinovoj pashaporten" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga darkman)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18620

Titulli: "Forumistat e Europes mirepresin njeri-tjetrin ne qytetin e tyre" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga rezi_Mynihut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18614

Titulli: "Cilat këngë shqipe i urreni më së shumti?!" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Lekë Rezniqi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18613

Titulli: "Kah po shkon Muzika e lehtë Shqiptare?!" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Lekë Rezniqi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18612

Titulli: "C'perfaqesonte Diplomacia Shqiptare e viteve '60-te" (postuar 02-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18607

Titulli: "Shqiptaret ne Nju Xhersi Te rejat Lajmerime Pershendetje urime" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18599

Titulli: "Jepni mendimin tuaj...mendohuni mire..." (postuar 01-06-2003 nga Nuska)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18597

Titulli: "Sikur Iraku Te Fitonte Luften ????????" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga DhArMa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18592

Titulli: "A ka Shqiptar ne Sand Diego" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga Ari-Intimidator)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18590

Titulli: "GP Monako" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18589

Titulli: "Mehdi Beu: &quot;Pse ia dhashë Shën-Naumin Serbisë&quot;" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18588

Titulli: "Shpëtoni fjalën e lirë" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18587

Titulli: "Kerkesa ime per SOp ne Dhomen ton #Shqiperia" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga AlbSimbol)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18586

Titulli: "hi" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga AlbSimbol)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18585

Titulli: "Vuaj nga pagjumësia!" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18580

Titulli: "hey ja dhe prezantimi im" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga sweet_angel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18579

Titulli: "Pas shume mendimesh e vendosa." (postuar 01-06-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18577

Titulli: "C'perfaqesonte Diplomacia Shqiptare e viteve '60-te" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18576

Titulli: "Sistemi me i mire elektoral: maxhoritar apo proporcional" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18571

Titulli: "Counter-Strike Zone" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga MjekerrZiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18570

Titulli: "behuni per pak caste aktore ose aktore" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18569

Titulli: "Tungjatjeta" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga gjakova e kuqee)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18568

Titulli: "Marshon perpara Atdheu yne Socialist" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga erzeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18564

Titulli: "Asht ba hall me shku ne dasem!(Parodi)" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18557

Titulli: "Feja dhe demokracia?" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18555

Titulli: "Kerkoj notat e himnit kombetar" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga Albioni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18554

Titulli: "Ndryshohet Lista e Zezë e Presidentit Amerikan" (postuar 01-06-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18553

Titulli: "Prane oxhakut rri Hasani, pi duhan edhe mendon ...." (postuar 01-06-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18549

Titulli: "Kulturat e ndryshme" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18546

Titulli: "Asambleja e NATO: Shqiperia, karteli i droges ne Evrope" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18544

Titulli: "Bileta avioni me çmim të ulët?" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Charmedgal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18542

Titulli: "Fatos Nano kërkon burgosjen e kryeredaktorit të gazetës &quot;TemA&quot;" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18540

Titulli: "Muzika origjinale tradicionale folklorike shqiptare dhe roli i saj ne shoqerine shqip" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga epiriot)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18536

Titulli: "Kisha E Shna Ndojt......kisha E Mrekullirave Edhe Ne Ditet E Sotme.." (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Sykaltri-GB-US)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18534

Titulli: "Evolucioni apo Revolucioni!" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18531

Titulli: "Jam Bruna nga Tirana" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Miss*Naughty*TR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18521

Titulli: "Si te veproj..." (postuar 31-05-2003 nga MAtilda_sexy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18516

Titulli: "Gazmend Muka dhe e fshehta pas pllakës 'Albania'" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18514

Titulli: "SETI@home..." (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18510

Titulli: "E dashur vetja ime" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Alize)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18499

Titulli: "Brukseli: Stop gjyqeve ndaj shtypit" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18493

Titulli: "Mafia  ne  Vlore" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18492

Titulli: "studentet ne West Yorkshire (Leeds)" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga genaga)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18491

Titulli: "Prezantimi im" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga MjekerrZiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18490

Titulli: "Baritoni Gëzim Myshketa" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18489

Titulli: "Leka Zogu si dhe Mbretëresha Suzan do ta vizitojnë Kosovën" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18488

Titulli: "Beratasit dhe çifutët" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18487

Titulli: "Loja 5 Kateshe (duke u programuar)" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Frenku-007)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18486

Titulli: "Burgoset banada e baronit Cela" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18485

Titulli: "Kerkoj shtepi per muajin gusht ne Tirane" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18484

Titulli: "Perseri kerkese per @Op" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Ezmeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18483

Titulli: "Lidhja e Prizrenit - 10 qershor 1878" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18482

Titulli: "Do tu lutesha te ter @ dhe vizitoreve !!" (postuar 31-05-2003 nga RoboCop2)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18481

Titulli: "cili eshte evropiani me i mire qe ka shkelur NBA" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18475

Titulli: "communications programme &amp; summer institute applications" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18471

Titulli: "Women without Wings" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18465

Titulli: "Cili eshte misioni i Zotit per ju?" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18463

Titulli: "Cfare u shtyu qe te besoni ne Zot?" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18462

Titulli: "Cfare i dallon veprat e Zotit?" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18461

Titulli: "Miresejugjeta" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga studentja simpa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18460

Titulli: "i dashur psikolog" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga gjakova e kuqee)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18454

Titulli: "Funny Baby Pics!!!!" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga Pamelaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18453

Titulli: "Dilema etnike e Kosovës: Nevoja për një kontratë qytetare" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18451

Titulli: "Liqeni prone e qeverise dhe Presidentit Moisiu" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18449

Titulli: "Varjante për tatuazhe me Shqiponjën Dykrenare" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga Denix422)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18448

Titulli: "Dr. Jusuf El-kardavi" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18443

Titulli: "12 Apostujt e Jezusit" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga rapsod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18442

Titulli: "Vrasjet dhe Ligjet" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga Cjapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18440

Titulli: "Vendet me rëndësi historike" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga Lekë Rezniqi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18439

Titulli: "Dëshmorët E Shqipërisë Për Kosovën E Trojet Etnike Në Maqedoni" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga Kallmeti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18436

Titulli: "&quot;Vajzat që unë ruaj kanë vetëm uri seksuale" (postuar 30-05-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18434

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: shenja e oroskopit......
 o 'dashi' (2 vota)
 o 'demi' (2 vota)
 o 'binjaket' (2 vota)
 o 'gaforrja' (0 vota)
 o 'luani' (3 vota)
 o 'virgjeresha' (1 vota)
 o 'peshorja' (4 vota)
 o 'akrepi' (0 vota)
 o 'shigjetari' (1 vota)
 o 'bricjapi' (0 vota)
 o 'ujori' (1 vota)
 o 'peshqit' (0 vota)
 o 'asnjeren' (0 vota)
 o 'te gjitha :shkelje syri: ' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18303

Sondazh: ekziston dashuria e vertet....
 o 'po' (1 vota)
 o 'jo' (0 vota)
 o 'ndoshta....' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18302

Sondazh: Si do te reagonit.....??
 o 'Mire dhe do ti uroni fat ne jete' (6 vota)
 o 'Nuk do te ja falni kurre' (4 vota)
 o 'Do ta urreni veten per gabimin' (0 vota)
 o 'Keq dhe do te zhgenjeheni' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18028

Sondazh: Sa ore ne dite i kaloni ForuminShqiptar???
 o '10+orë' (0 vota)
 o '5+orë' (2 vota)
 o '2orë' (3 vota)
 o '1orë' (0 vota)
 o '30 ose me pak minuta' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17914

Sondazh: Cilesoni personalitetin??
 o 'I qete..' (7 vota)
 o 'Impulsiv' (1 vota)
 o 'Ironik' (1 vota)
 o 'Kompleks' (6 vota)
 o 'Perfekt' (2 vota)
 o 'Servil' (0 vota)
 o 'Hipokrit' (0 vota)
 o 'Liberal' (2 vota)
 o 'Genjeshtar' (1 vota)
 o 'Manjak' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17894


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

03 06:
 o vini_tironsi (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=570

03 06:
 o AK-47Shaolin (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1119

03 06:
 o kolonjari (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2740

03 06:
 o Sweet-Tirona (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2828

03 06:
 o naser d. (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3140

03 06:
 o --A-_-W-_-A-- (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4154

03 06:
 o lothar (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4180

03 06:
 o Perjetesia777 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5296

03 06:
 o Elton Hysesani (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5058

03 06:
 o BJONDIAngaKORCA (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5440
 o Dea_nga_Korca (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5468

03 06:
 o Wild_Furore (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6320

03 06:
 o Übersoldaten (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6589

03 06:
 o Spoiled_hottie (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7532

03 06:
 o psycholord (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7892

03 06:
 o Sunny Boy - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7937

03 06:
 o Korcare`20 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8229
 o Sweet_Korare`20 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8243

04 06:
 o nitROSHI - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=25

04 06:
 o klevis2 (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=121

04 06:
 o ina - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=572

04 06:
 o Festim (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=736

04 06:
 o Sonka (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2123
 o Sonela (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2125

04 06:
 o rimi74 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2216
 o tiny - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2597

04 06:
 o mahmut (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2637

04 06:
 o CIBOX (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3042

04 06:
 o el_che (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3504

04 06:
 o hajdari (47) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3637


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 26-05-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 194 Anetare te rinj
 o 186 Tema te reja
 o 3,183 Postime te reja
 o 2 Sondazhe te reja

----------

